# ..Good news for Nilfisk E140 owners..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

Was down at my local Nilfisk supplier the other day, and was talking about the stupid reel, and hose they come with..

Not a problem he told me, take the cover off, and fit a new part (which is very easy and about £10) and knock a little plastic cover out..

What this means is, you can now have the hose coming out of the front, and you can also change the hose to the screw on type, which means we can buy a rubber hose from ebay and the likes..

When my bits arrive, I will do a write up on how to change..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get a E130 and you get no reel:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^And a lesser model


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one, thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> ^^And a lesser model


Very.very slightly:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I actually love the hose reel and love being able to pack the thing away very compactly. Its not a huge issue re the kinking in fact as long as you unwind it and untwist it its generally fine!

That said if it can be replaced with the rubber hose, well you have the best of both worlds:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

10 bar or roughly 140 psi difference.. Although the water output is the same..

I love my 140 except for the reel and low quality hose..

As soon as my bits arrive, hopefully next week, I will sort a photographic strip down and replace write up for you all..


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the hose reel on my e140 too. I find if i take off the gun, the the hose winds up really easily. I do wish i could fit a slightly longer rubber hose, but i'd still rather have an e140 with a reel than a e130 with no reel.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The mod I am doing will be doing away with the reel completely, but will find out if they do a kit for the reel, but don't think they do..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a quick Q for other E140 owners (whilst we're on the subject)

Having owned two now, they take 30-40 seconds to 'fire up' or suck water through at the right presure and make a 'sucking noise' until they are fully pressurised? At which point they work fine? 


Or is it just me...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine refuses to work at all sometimes, seems to depend on the amount of water going into it, and it sometimes loses pressure slightly. I also have a slight leak from the trigger part somewhere, but can't see where its coming from.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^makes sense, no leak on mine but yeah I do have two taps, one of which is leaky!


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Just a quick Q for other E140 owners (whilst we're on the subject)
> 
> Having owned two now, they take 30-40 seconds to 'fire up' or suck water through at the right presure and make a 'sucking noise' until they are fully pressurised? At which point they work fine?
> 
> Or is it just me...


Hi,

I've had two Nilfisk as well - they both take 30-40 seconds to boot up


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you run water through the pressure washer before you start the motor?

I have the P150 and I run water through it at mains pressure until all the air is out. I then turn on the motor and have full power.

If you run them for 30 or 40 seconds with a shortage of water I would think you are doing some damage.


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

I let the water run, then switch on the unit.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Ditto - I get all the air out, then power up. I have a P150 and there's no delay when I turn it on.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My 140 is pretty instant even through my vessel. 

I have a slight leak between the hose and extension though!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

organgrinder said:


> Do you run water through the pressure washer before you start the motor?
> 
> I have the P150 and I run water through it at mains pressure until all the air is out. I then turn on the motor and have full power.
> 
> If you run them for 30 or 40 seconds with a shortage of water I would think you are doing some damage.


very good advice tbh will try that later!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Brazo said:


> very good advice tbh will try that later!


Everyone should do this anyway, and if people read the manual they usually advise this option.

Ive always done this and never had a single problem with my P150


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a bad idea that really, might start doing that with my E130. As mine noramally takes a few seconds to pull some water through and pressurize.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Just a quick Q for other E140 owners (whilst we're on the subject)
> 
> Having owned two now, they take 30-40 seconds to 'fire up' or suck water through at the right presure and make a 'sucking noise' until they are fully pressurised? At which point they work fine?
> 
> Or is it just me...


and i thought it was just me :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well fair play I learnt something today 

I have never been known for my mechanical sympathy:lol:

I could tell you many stories but I won't bore you.

Needless to say after running water through the E140 until all the air was removed AND THEN switching it on...

Well it worked a treat!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a little update on this..

My bits are in, collecting on Monday..

I was chatting with Richard the owner of RS Compressors in Northampton, and he warned me of getting to long a hose. Now I know a lot of people on here have brought extension hoses, now becareful, as the pump is designed to be used with certain lengths, and if you go to long, you will end up damaging your pump..


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Any update on this mate? I just bought an E140 and am interested by this project. Cheers!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Updated in new thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2379420#post2379420


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

qstix said:


> Just a little update on this..
> 
> My bits are in, collecting on Monday..
> 
> I was chatting with Richard the owner of RS Compressors in Northampton, and he warned me of getting to long a hose. Now I know a lot of people on here have brought extension hoses, now becareful, as the pump is designed to be used with certain lengths, and if you go to long, you will end up damaging your pump..


I guess thats if you go for an after market hose, ive got the 7m superflex and doubt they would design an extension that damaged the PW.

Worth thinking about though.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

qstix said:


> Just a little update on this..
> 
> My bits are in, collecting on Monday..
> 
> I was chatting with Richard the owner of RS Compressors in Northampton, and he warned me of getting to long a hose. Now I know a lot of people on here have brought extension hoses, now becareful, as the pump is designed to be used with certain lengths, and if you go to long, you will end up damaging your pump..


Hmmm. Is there any indication of what is considered to be a 'long hose'?

My tap is at the rear of the house so I use a hose about 50 foot long to get to the back of the cars which are parked at the front of the house.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

centenary said:


> Hmmm. Is there any indication of what is considered to be a 'long hose'?
> 
> My tap is at the rear of the house so I use a hose about 50 foot long to get to the back of the cars which are parked at the front of the house.


I think the op meant to long a hose after the pressure washer, TBH the length of hose to the washer shouldn't matter as long as the motor never runs dry.:thumb:
I have an old karcher K2.89 with a 6m extension and hadn't really thought about the PW being designed for a certain length but as he said surely they wouldn't sell a genuine extension if it's likely to cause damage?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mine refuses to work at all sometimes, seems to depend on the amount of water going into it, and it sometimes loses pressure slightly. I also have a slight leak from the trigger part somewhere, but can't see where its coming from.


I was in with a nilfisk supplier

What he dose is hold the trigger then turn on the tap the turn on the washer and it started right away, pushing all the air out and not trapping it on the machine i guess :thumb:


----------

